# New Diamond Rhom



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Just picked up this one tonight, ~8", everything great except has gill curl on one side, will have to see if I can fix it.
Pictures are taken after about 1 1/2 hr in my tank
























here's the evil gill curl


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

great lookin fish I'm jealous


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I want him..


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

JZ wants every single of my fish lol


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

You want my Sanchezi... You can't deny it...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice pick up, Jack!..Where did you get him from?!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Nice pick up, Jack!..Where did you get him from?!


thanks Manny, picked it up from a member


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice rhom Jp

I agree JZ wants everything


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

Looks great. Is it in the 180g?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

glad he made it safely. thanks for posting pics! ... my place is so quiet without a filter running lol.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

dang Nick i didnt know that was your rhom lol 
but JP looking good now at least you have fish to keep in your water


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Nick G said:


> dang Nick i didnt know that was your rhom lol
> but JP looking good now at least you have fish to keep in your water


I always have fish to keep in my water, just not piranha, lol


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful rhom jp.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

JP them tetras and serraminnows DO NOT count as fish lol


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice, is he occupying the 180G ?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

no it's in the 40B now, it'll be easier for me to monitor and treat the gill curl in the 40B than the 180g. easier to get it out for surgery as well.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Nope 40b ^^^


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

jp80911 said:


> no it's in the 40B now, it'll be easier for me to monitor and treat the gill curl in the 40B than the 180g. easier to get it out for surgery as well.


cool


----------



## bomber (Jan 18, 2010)

Glad you found and went with a diamond rhom Jack.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

bomber said:


> Glad you found and went with a diamond rhom Jack.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking Rhom...


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

nice. name it curly


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

DUMP TRUCK said:


> nice. name it *curly*


lmao


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

cool pic...


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

fantastic Rhome, diamonds are very beautiful and my favorite


----------

